

What the Beatles Can Teach Us About Starting a Company - sayemm
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/08/25/what-the-beatles-can-teach-us-about-starting-a-company/

======
starpilot
That's a very romantic view of the Beatles. Don't do it for the money, listen
to your fans, work hard. Nothing new here. The truth is maybe more
illuminating though; don't discount expert marketing. Brian Epstein was
crucial to the success of the Beatles, by branding them into subtle counter-
culture icons and classy heartthrobs. Marketing is under appreciated by a lot
of technologists, and some traditional musicians.

